# aion free to play registrierung über pcgames nicht erreichbar



## resu223 (22. April 2012)

*aion free to play registrierung über pcgames nicht erreichbar*

Hallo alle zusammen,

hatte gestern die neue pcgames im briefkasten und wollte heute gleich mit "aion free to play" loslegen.
der registrierungslink "www.aionfreetoplay.com/pcgames" ist jedoch laut fehlermeldung nicht erreichbar.
hat jemand dasselbe problem?
danke für eure info!

MfG resu223


----------



## Seeefe (23. April 2012)

*AW: aion free to play registrierung über pcgames nicht erreichbar*

Was solln das werden?`2 Threads mit gleichem Thema?! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...strierung-ueber-pcgames-nicht-erreichbar.html


----------



## Painkiller (23. April 2012)

*AW: aion free to play registrierung über pcgames nicht erreichbar*

Frag ich mich auch. 

Hier gehts weiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...strierung-ueber-pcgames-nicht-erreichbar.html

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

